# Claren tower - no dishwasher



## Malakbq (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello, 
Can anyone living in Claren towers tell me wether they have a dishwasher installed and if it came from Emaar or you installed it.
My one bedroom in Claren has no dishwasher and there doesn't seem to be enough space to install one in the space allocated for it under the countertop.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

#firstworldproblems

You can always buy some marigolds and Fairy Liquid?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

But without a dishwasher how to you get the gummy bears to dissolve in your bottle of Vodka? 
Try it, you know it makes sense!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> But without a dishwasher how to you get the gummy bears to dissolve in your bottle of Vodka? Try it, you know it makes sense!!


You start a few weeks before you need the Bears to dissolve


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bung it in the dishwasher with the rest of the dishes and you're drinking it 90 minutes later!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Bung it in the dishwasher with the rest of the dishes and you're drinking it 90 minutes later!!


I shall tell my maker of the gummy bear vodka but it kind of takes the fun out of watching it ferment and waiting in anticipation hehe


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I shall tell my maker of the gummy bear vodka but it kind of takes the fun out of watching it ferment and waiting in anticipation hehe


Then I may suggest placing a GoPro camera in the dishwasher and watch fermentation process.
It's so amazing to see what happens inside a dishwasher.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

You could always just get married............&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Malakbq said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone living in Claren towers tell me wether they have a dishwasher installed and if it came from Emaar or you installed it.


Thats no way to talk about the maid.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh it doesn't really ferment, just melts, but it tastes good. 

But if you want something worthwhile to watch fermenting try making 44; -

One Orange, 44 holes in said Orange, fill the holes with 44 coffee beans, place in a jar with 44 sugar cubes, add a bottle of Vodka, leave 44 days shaking once a week. 

Come back and tell how darn good it turned out!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm surprised there isn't a dishwasher. Emaar generally includes them in their premier buildings. Anyway, my guess is you would need to get permission from Emaar to install a dishwasher as you'd need plumbing work done to connect to the pipes. If you're a tenant, learn to wash dishes. If you own the building, good luck dealing with Emaar.

As a side note, I had a dishwasher in my Emaar tower in the Greens and in the five years I lived there, I never used it once. It's not _that_ hard to wash a handful of dishes.





Malakbq said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone living in Claren towers tell me wether they have a dishwasher installed and if it came from Emaar or you installed it.
> My one bedroom in Claren has no dishwasher and there doesn't seem to be enough space to install one in the space allocated for it under the countertop.


----------

